# Feeders > Breeding Mice >  Female mice eating babies

## UltimatePythons

I had three pregnant female mice in one tub together and one of them had her babies. Immediately after she had her babies the other two females started fighting with her for the babies. One of the other females got ahold of a baby and ate it's head before I was able to remove them from the tub. How can you keep females together in one tub with the babies and have them all get along? I was told they are Russian mice if that matters.

----------


## steveboos

Is this their first litter? If so this is normal and can happen depending on the situation. Eventually after the second and third litter the girls will be fine with it, but if you have the space, separating the females wouldn't be a bad idea just to save some of the babies. But with first litters a few babies will be eaten.

----------


## don15681

I don't know if I would call this normal. Yes it happens. They eat the young for many reasons. first time mothers is one of the reasons and they all don't do it. most of mine don't do it. things to consider. are they all from the same line. (or at least raise up together) very important. not getting something out of the food you are feeding them. or not enough food. a nervous mouse in the breeding tank. you can make them nervous by too much cleaning of the tank,feeding, watching ect.... also they do better if you play a radio on low 12 hours while the lights are on or sunlight from a window, this helps with noise you make when you need to mess with the tank. the also need 12 hours of night, which needs to be noise free or close to it. I know a few breeders and the one who gave me most of this information had on average  100 litters per day of rats but he also breed mice. he no longer breeds rodents but did it for years. he owns the feed store where I buy my rodent block at. he supplies most the labs in my area.
If you do all thats above and they still kill the young, they become food for the snake. I produce about 100 mice, not litters per week, not per day. This works well for me.

good luck, don

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The key is making sure that

They are not over-crowded.
They have proper food (no pet store junk) and water.
They are not stressed.

Even though it can still happen but it will not be likely.

If everything is on spot and they keep doing it feed them of and get some new stock.

----------

